# pics of USA lashed GPs, SDs anyone



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone here happen to have a pic of a USA GP30 lashed up to a GP38?  or how about a USA SD 40 lashed to a 38-2.  thank so much.   im thinking of purchasing another loco but not sure to mix it up or keep the same models..trying to go for realism and possibly a bigger loco like the SD 40 but im using 8' curves and dont know if its gonna be a problem to run a big engine like that.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Will A GP7 and GP9 do ???


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,
I believe I can accomodate your requests.  These were all taken in my "cave" this morning.








A USA GP35 (shortened and doctored from a GP38) and an SD40T-2 (lengthened and doctored from an SD40).








The same T-2 with a USAT GP30.








The GP30 with a GP40 (altered from a USAT GP38).








Bonus pic.  The GP40 with a GP9.

Sorry I couldn't take any shots on my railroad, buyt there's the small matter of 3' of snow on the ground.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

wow Matt great pics, However all your stuff is altered and stretched..lol.. i was looking for stock comparisons of an sd40 with a Gp 38-2 or a Gp 38-2 and a 30. the top pic of your T-2 is nice that thing looks huge. thats not the real length of a USA 38-2? what can you say about 8' curves? thanks again


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 
The GP40 (engine #3134) is still its original GP38 length. The SD40T-2 has about 3/4" added to its length. 

My minimum curve is 12' radius or 24' diameter. No problems with them! 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics Matt. 
Let me guess, you like the Rio Grande.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

matt, the gp 30 and the 38-2 look pretty good together. as far as lengths and size. i found sort of a deal on a 30 and i have a matching 38-2. just have never seen a 30 in person to say if it will look good behind the 38-2.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, you could say that.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Matt:

Sweet tunnel motor, that's my 2nd favorite diesel model. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Post us some more pixs of her sometime. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif

Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,
Okay, here ya go.  I did this project a little over fuve years ago.








Cheers,
Matt


----------

